

Why data preparation frameworks rely on human-in-the-loop systems - datascientist
http://radar.oreilly.com/2015/07/why-data-preparation-frameworks-rely-on-human-in-the-loop-systems.html

======
techbio
Much machine learning, essentially mapping in-the-wild data to training sets,
uses de facto human goals.

Active and integrated human-in-the-loop training deserves tool development
towards an orientation for domain experts over ML/datascience experts.

While further algorithmic development creates opportunities for scale, this is
more correctly a UX problem.

